# C's going for Pau Gasol?



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Yes - it's Vecsey.

Ainge has offered anybody and everybody for Pau Gasol and anyone else the Grizzlies want to discard in the deal to make it happen.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Yes - it's Vecsey.
> 
> Ainge has offered anybody and everybody for Pau Gasol and anyone else the Grizzlies want to discard in the deal to make it happen.



I could see him going to the Bulls before i could see him going to the Celts.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Yes - it's Vecsey.
> 
> Ainge has offered anybody and everybody for Pau Gasol and anyone else the Grizzlies want to discard in the deal to make it happen.




as long as its anyone and everyone outside of pierce for gasol im all for this!!! pierce + gasol = playoffs


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The article makes it sound like our young guys - not PP.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

I was just thinking about this the other day wondering if the Grizz would be interested. Of course Pau is hurt right now and no trade will happen until he's healthy so I decided not to post anything here. Interesting that its been brought up though by an actual sports writer (sort of).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BostonBasketball said:


> I was just thinking about this the other day wondering if the Grizz would be interested. Of course Pau is hurt right now and no trade will happen until he's healthy so I decided not to post anything here. Interesting that its been brought up though by an actual sports writer (sort of).


The rumours have been swirling since last summer, when Gasol made his statement about playing for a contender. The question becomes what you have to include to make Memphis take back Ratliff to make the salaries work. Memphis already has one future all star in Rudy Gay (boy would he have looked good in the green), so tanking the season for a second all star to build around makes a certain amount of sense for them. Kyle Lowry looked better than Telfair prior to the broken wrist (he's a better playmaker, though not quite the scorer, but light years better defensively), so they're set at the 1. So it would probably mean Al & Gerald plus their first round pick. But on the flip side they'd finally have a second all star to play alongside Pierce. The only caution would be Szczerbiak, someone would have to convince him to surrender some of those possessions so that Gasol could get an occasional shot.


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow, I would do this even if it means including PP. I dont think Gasol and PP would be redundant and Memphis will not do this trade and get only potential for an all star.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

No way i would include paul in this one...even if its paul for pau,it would make no difference to our team,seriously.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I read somewhere that the Grizz have ownership issues. I don't remember the exact problem, but something along the lines that no trades can be approved until ownership resolves their problems.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Grizzles are in the process of being sold. So the new owners have to approve any trades.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If we can get Gasol without surrenduring Pierce, we'll officially have taken one big step in the right direction. In all likelihood they wouldn't want Szczerbiak, which would be nice. Getting Garnett would be one better, but probably will come at a bigger price.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If we could turn around and trade Szczerbiak somewhere for another SG/SF (on top of a Gasol trade), we'll be in good shape.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

See GM's Trade Checker, ID 3445308.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That trade idea is insanity. No chance Memphis would _ever_ give up Gasol for Ratliff/Al/TA.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Throw in a first round pick for Memphis. Then how does it sound?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Not very good because if we get Gasol the 1st rounder will be in the 15-ish range. They'd probably want Green and Al just to start.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> If we can get Gasol without surrenduring Pierce, we'll officially have taken one big step in the right direction. In all likelihood they wouldn't want Szczerbiak, which would be nice. Getting Garnett would be one better, but probably will come at a bigger price.


I'm ready to talk...anything and everything outside of Pierce.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a suggestion, Memphis has about $110 million tied up in Gasol & Miller, and of that amount about $65 million is committed to them through 2009. Unlike the Celtics, the Grizz lose a lot of money (the local community is very blase towards them, and they can't charge New York Knicks-style ticket prices). The Grizz have never had the sort of star that electrifies audiences. Now, over the next three seasons the Celtics have $59 million committed to Szczerbiak & Ratliff. So, any deal involving those four players saves the Grizz money in the short, medium, and long term. It also allows them to tank big time for the Oden/Durant draft (let's face it, in Memphis Wally would turn into the black hole of all black holes), which will give them a real shot at the sort of player that can spark interest from a disinterested community. Further, with Gay and their 2007 draft pick as building blocks, with solid players like Warrick & Lowry in the rotation, they'd have expiring deals in 2008 & 2009 to fill out their roster. 

So the deal does make sense for them. At that point you're just discussing the talent you have to send to Memphis to make the deal palatable, which is probably Gerald & Al. But you would then have a second all star to play with Pierce, and a small forward capable of playing some occasional defense (so that Pierce doesn't have to do all the heavy lifting) while being a solid third option (who won't ***** and moan about his shots). You probably have to toss in a first round pick, but can always take back a second rounder (which in Memphis's case would be a top 33 pick) to select another Delonte/Gomes type player to fill out your rotation.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> who won't ***** and moan about his shots).


Link me to any articles proving he's done this since becoming a Celtic.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Did Antoine Walker ever complain about the number of shots he was getting in Boston?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Did Antoine Walker ever complain about the number of shots he was getting in Boston?


When Szczerbiak starts shooting sub 40% on 20 shots per game, then we'll talk.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I like that idea. Though Miller isn't a good defensive player by any means, he's as good of a shooter as Szczerbiak, he rebounds well, and he's known for his positive attitude. Gasol is a great player and Perkins compliments him well. I wouldn't mind trading away Green and Al along with Szczerbiak and Ratliff. I don't wish to trade our '07 first, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> When Szczerbiak starts shooting sub 40% on 20 shots per game, then we'll talk.


If Gasol was a Celtic, Szczerbiak would have to surrender possessions so that Gasol could shoot. How did he take that in Minnesota?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> I like that idea. Though Miller isn't a good defensive player by any means, he's as good of a shooter as Szczerbiak, he rebounds well, and he's known for his positive attitude. Gasol is a great player and Perkins compliments him well. I wouldn't mind trading away Green and Al along with Szczerbiak and Ratliff. I don't wish to trade our '07 first, but it's definitely worth it.


Gasol and Miller make the Cs a .600 team, if the trade required the Celtics dropping 12-15 spots in the draft, it would be well worth it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> If Gasol was a Celtic, Szczerbiak would have to surrender possessions so that Gasol could shoot. How did he take that in Minnesota?


Too bad this isn't Minnesota and nothing but good things have been heard about Wally since he's been a Celtic. Additionally, he and Garnett were working very well together last year.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> I like that idea. Though Miller isn't a good defensive player by any means, he's as good of a shooter as Szczerbiak, he rebounds well, and he's known for his positive attitude. Gasol is a great player and Perkins compliments him well. I wouldn't mind trading away Green and Al along with Szczerbiak and Ratliff. I don't wish to trade our '07 first, but it's definitely worth it.


I couldn't agree with you any more.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't want to trade Gerald Green. I think they would take Perk + Rondo + Tony Allen on top of Ratliff, Jefferson and Szczerbiak, but I want to keep Gerald. Szczerbiak for Mike Miller, I'll do that to. Problem with this deal we'll have to take guys like Brian Cardinal off Memphis's hands to make salaries work.

PG Telfair/West
SG Pierce/Green
SF Miller/Cardinal
PF Gomes/Powe
C Gasol/Olowokandi

We're in good shape.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if you want gasol two things have to happen, you must give up your first round pick, and you must trade Gerald Green...... and probably kendrick perkins while your at it. I'm not sure if they will want delonte west... maybe. You will be able to keep Wally & Pierce

You do this.... and the media will ride the celtics jocks for a little while.... but you wont ever seriously contend.... and you will loose out on the talent coming out in the draft.

The potiental new Grizz ownership might not have a bad idea. Theyd basically tank to get a player like Oden or Durant.

Actually there is a guy that will probably come out that would be a great replacement for paul pierce down the line...... Thaddeus Young

Giving up Gerald Green.... and missing out on a lotto pick this summer...... thats more serious than boston fans will realize.

Rebuilding is the way to go. Basically at the end of last year I was saying Orlando would be a contending team in the east. I believe they are.... and Darko and Howard arent even in their prime (Darko is vastly improving... could eventually lead the league or come close to leading the league in blocked shots.....Howard in a couple years.... I cant even imagine....)

Philly has the same opportunity to rebuild around AI2. Right now Cleveland and Orlando are emerging as the new eastern conference heavy weights. The 07 draft is the only opportunity I see for teams to rebuild and challenge them. You arent going to assemble teams that can do it through trades..... at least not through trades alone....... you have to do what both those teams did...... and land a top prospect through the draft.


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

I am in no way ready to give up a 1st round pick in the strongest draft to come our way in 15 years (yes, even better than the draft that produced LeBron, DWade, Bosh, and 'Melo) plus a player like Perkins who, given the right coaching, will become a monster. 

Plus, a broken ankle (I think that's what's wrong with Gasol) can change the way you run altogether and may slow him down some.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Just to clarify, Gasol fractured the fifth metatarsal in his foot and had surgery to correct it.

Exact same injury Yao Ming had the second part of last season.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Too bad this isn't Minnesota and nothing but good things have been heard about Wally since he's been a Celtic.


That's because in Boston he gets to shoot as much as he wants. No competition for the ball. Did Walker ever complain about his touches in Boston? No, because he got to shoot the ball as much as he wanted. But he sure as hell complained in Dallas, didn't he? Just like Wally did when Minnesota brought in Sprewell and Cassell. If Gasol were here as a secondary option Wally could no longer be burning up 20+ possessions per game. Maybe he'd reform the way Walker did in Miami, but Wally's history on a _title contender_ doesn't make it seem likely (i.e. Walker sublimated his game for a chance at a title, but Wally's history is the exact opposite).



P-Dub34 said:


> Additionally, he and Garnett were working very well together last year.


Not according to Mr. Taylor.



nbanoitall said:


> if you want gasol two things have to happen, you must give up your first round pick, and you must trade Gerald Green...... and probably kendrick perkins while your at it. I'm not sure if they will want delonte west... maybe. You will be able to keep Wally & Pierce
> 
> You do this.... and the media will ride the celtics jocks for a little while.... but you wont ever seriously contend.... and you will loose out on the talent coming out in the draft.
> 
> ...


Problem is it takes a top 5 pick to land a cornerstone player unless you're incredibly lucky, and Boston isn't, hasn't been, and is unlikely to be this year. The NBA is a vets league, too many kids (and make no mistakes, we have too many) is the kiss of death. Trading a mid first round pick as part of a package for Gasol isn't going to kill the Celtics, it'd allow them to escape mediocrity. In any event, it won't happen because Brad Davis and Christian Laettner have indicated that they want to adopt the Celtics model of cutting costs and profiting via league revenue sharing and luxury tax receipts.



Memphis Commercial Appeal said:


> Prospective Grizzlies owners Brian Davis and Christian Laettner plan to cut player payroll while maintaining a playoff-caliber team, using their basketball smarts to find bargain-priced talent.
> 
> That ownership strategy is outlined in confidential information obtained Wednesday by The Commercial Appeal. The information indicates the team has 2006 losses of $29.7 million, but under new management could be profitable by the end of the 2008-09 NBA season.
> 
> ...


On the bright side, Dolan's already cut Rose & Mo' Taylor, so the Knicks won't be able to get Gasol & Miller for Q-Rich, Frye, and expiring deals.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

AmericanGod said:


> I am in no way ready to give up a 1st round pick in the strongest draft to come our way in 15 years (yes, even better than the draft that produced LeBron, DWade, Bosh, and 'Melo) plus a player like Perkins who, given the right coaching, will become a monster.
> 
> Plus, a broken ankle (I think that's what's wrong with Gasol) can change the way you run altogether and may slow him down some.


Gasol has a broken foot. I don't think it's humanly possible for him to slow down enough for Perkins to be more mobil. And, umm, while there are two talents in this draft on the same level as LeBron, Wade, and 'Melo, don't go horse**** over the draft. In first, the 1996 draft is the best of the last decade, yes, even better than 2007. This draft has a couple of prime talents at the top (but only if Oden declares), but after that is more akin to 2001 or 2005. Gasol and Pierce would be a combination you could build around, and a sure thing is always better than a lottery ticket.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm a Pau's fan from Spain and when I read what ainge say I began to think. IMO If grizzlies are interested in a trade like this, and PP is not involved, It should look like this:

Memphis Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Brian Cardinal
6-8 PF from Purdue
3.4 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.9 apg in 11.2 minutes 
Pau Gasol
7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)
20.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 39.1 minutes 
Incoming 
Rajon Rondo
6-1 from Kentucky
No games yet played in 2005/06 
Gerald Green
6-8 SF from Gulf Shores Academy (HS)
5.2 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.6 apg in 11.8 minutes 
Kendrick Perkins
6-10 PF from Clifton J. Ozen (HS)
5.2 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.0 apg in 19.6 minutes 
Wally Szczerbiak
6-7 SF from Miami-OH
19.0 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.0 apg in 38.0 minutes 
Sebastian Telfair
6-0 PG from Abraham Lincoln (HS)
9.5 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 3.6 apg in 24.2 minutes 
Ryan Gomes
6-7 SF from Providence
7.6 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 1.0 apg in 22.6 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +22.7 ppg, +7.8 rpg, and +3.7 apg. 

In order to rebuilt, Memphis will look for young player who can develop on good players to support Gay and Oden/Young/Durant/Noah, and perhaps a draft pick.

Any one for Pau could mean something like this and perhaps Boston will not accept this trade.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

There's no way Boston _could_ do this. We lost 2 point guards, our starters at the 3, 4, and 5, and Green.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

piri said:


> I'm a Pau's fan from Spain and when I read what ainge say I began to think. IMO If grizzlies are interested in a trade like this, and PP is not involved, It should look like this:
> 
> Memphis Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...


That's pathetic. We get an above average player in Gasol and a piece of crap in Cardinal. We lose all of our potential, our future, Gomes who is a beast, Green who's coming up nicely, not to mention a trade like that would lose half the fan base. No way...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

piri said:


> I'm a Pau's fan from Spain and when I read what ainge say I began to think. IMO If grizzlies are interested in a trade like this, and PP is not involved, It should look like this:
> 
> Memphis Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...


ick...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

piri said:


> I'm a Pau's fan from Spain and when I read what ainge say I began to think. IMO If grizzlies are interested in a trade like this, and PP is not involved, It should look like this:
> 
> Memphis Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...





riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight a 6 for 2...who the hell would take up the other 4 roster spots??


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

piri said:


> I'm a Pau's fan from Spain and when I read what ainge say I began to think. IMO If grizzlies are interested in a trade like this, and PP is not involved, It should look like this:
> 
> Memphis Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...


:lol: :lol: 
Two things, 
1.My deepest apologies, but Gasol is not the second coming of MJ. 
2. Spain Didn't beat MIAMI....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

piri said:


> ...



Piri, that's way too much. We're here to build a team too, giving up everyone (Gomes, Telfair, Perkins, Green IS everyone) does not make any sense.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

how about we trade telfair's gun and weed and curt schillings's bloody sock for gasol?


----------

